# Sundance 630L TV



## squirdle (Jun 24, 2009)

What's the biggest/best size for a flat screen TV to fit on the designated shelf? Any ideas?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

squirdle said:


> What's the biggest/best size for a flat screen TV to fit on the designated shelf? Any ideas?


The biggest size TV screen for anywhere is viewing distance in inches divided by 3.5. This then gives you the screen size in inches. Screen sizes are measured by the diagonal measurement of the screen.
Therefore for a 20" TV you should sit no closer than 70".
Gerry


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*TV*

I have the same layout as you and fitted a 19" tv mounted on a wall bracket
Bri


----------



## Motorhomewales (Feb 24, 2009)

19" fits on the table in our 630L, but dont forget that the T.V will be bigger than the screen size!


Dan


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

we use a 15"


----------

